# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Καταστήματα πώλησης VCR ???

## moviemagic

Γεια χαρά! Η απορία μου είναι πολύ απλή και αρκετοί πιστεύω θα ξέρουν να απαντήσουν. Έχω κασέτες VHS κ θέλω μέσω PC να τις γράψω σε DVD. Εδώ και καιρό αναζητώ ένα VHS player σε αλυσίδες και μικρά καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών αλλά δεν βρίσκω τίποτα ακόμα και ούτε απο τα site αυτών. Δυστυχώς εδώ και χρόνια είναι δύσκολο να βρει κανείς vcr ''του κουτιού'', ειδικά στην επαρχία.
Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου προτείνει καταστήματα που συνήθως υπάρχουν και στην επαρχία και πουλάνε (ακόμα)??? Ψάχνω κάποια μέτρια συσκευή ώστε να κάνω τη δουλειά μου και να αντέξει στην αρκετή χρήση.

----------


## leeperik

To παρακατω μοντελο lg v190 κυκλοφορει εδω και αρκετα χρονια και το εχω δει σε praktiker , carefour αι νομιζω κοτσωβολο και media markt.
ειναι dvd και vhs player. αν καποιος εχει να προτεινει κατι αλλο...

http://www.wikio.co.uk/guide/lg-v-190-25791.html

----------


## moviemagic

Σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση! Αν και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μόνο vhs και όχι combo. Αυτή που προτείνεις είναι σχετικά καλή συσκευή? θα λειτουργεί μετά απο 3-4 χρόνια ή θα ψάχνω πάλι απο την αρχή μόλις λήξει η εγγύηση της??? Μέχρι 150Ε σκέφτομαι να δώσω για αγορά.

----------


## Pefres

εγω πριν 9 μηνες πηρα ενα funai
δεν ειναι και καμια μαρκα
αλλα ακομα (τουλαχιστον) δουλευει καλα!

----------


## leeperik

σορυ που αργησα να σ απαντησω αλλα,κοιταξε το συγκεκριμενο το εχει η κοπελα μου κπεριπου 3 χρονια τωρα,τα νηψια της το εχουν ξεχαρβαλωσει αλλα ακομη παιζει.Να σκευτεις του εχουν ριξει απο την εισοδο της κασσετας μολυβια κατσαβιδακια και διαφορα τετοια αλλα παιζει!!!

----------


## moviemagic

ok να σαι καλά! θα το ψάξω, μακάρι να είναι τόσο γερό όσο λες. :Smile: 
προς το παρόν κάνω τη δουλειά μου με ένα θρυλικό Ferguson Videostar δεκαετίας 80 που δανείστηκα απο ένα φίλο και το συγκεκριμένο έχει δουλέψει αμέτρητες ώρες και λειτουργεί ακόμα χωρίς σοβαρά προβλήματα. Μέχρι και το τηλεχειριστήριο λειτουργεί  :Biggrin: 
Κρίμα που η ferguson έκλεισε, οι VHS συσκευές τους ήταν απο τις καλύτερες στον κόσμο...

----------

